# Back in the day, it's like Cats, Cats, CATS!



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, so ignore the title.

Anyhow, a friend showed me this video, having shown several of our group already. They determined that this video was relevant to me.

It looks like the kind of thing you lot would like.






The reason why they wanted me to see it is they have collectively decided that this may in fact be "where I come from", implying I am in fact an evil, man-eating cat in a body of stolen parts. They credit my disproportionate height and arm length or hand size, my general eeriness and the fact that though I am not fond of them, all cats adore me, as evidence.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I for one am not a cat person and also am glad I live way up here in Canada if your chums think that might be where you come from. But you have all your body parts now so now you are just an odd fellow and have lost all violent tendencies! I wish I hadn't watched it though I tend to have crazy nightmares after seeing stuff like that.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know. Even after it got the remaining part, it seems to have kept it's "violent tendencies"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Reminds me a touch of _Jeepers Creepers_... The short was creepy enough that it should have been posted under 'General Halloween', not 'Haunted Humor'


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

"Creepy Enough" eh? Where I am from, we call these type of things a "Slow Tuesday"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The-Dullahan said:


> "Creepy Enough" eh? Where I am from, we call these type of things a "Slow Tuesday"


I found it darkly humorous, but I'm warped like that, too Some others, who may not venture to this part of the forum often, might also find it to be right up their alley, hence the suggestion to also add the clip to 'General' And others still may just freak if you give them the privilege of viewing it...


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Creepy!!!! Now I'm not going to be able to pet a strange cat ever again.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

No worries. Since it was apparently my backstory, you can rest assured I am already Human (Though many of my acquaintences honestly do not believe I AM Human at all)

I suppose that just means to avoid petting me. This would be good. Random strangers petting me would come off as a bit...odd.


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

... Is it wrong that I laughed nearly the entire time??? I think it was the clay-mation that did it. My initial reactions:

1. What is this...? Why does it look like gravediggers or chimney sweeps at a well???

2. WOAH, IS THAT THE CHESHIRE CAT WITH HANDS?! 

3. OH MY GOD IT'S LIKE A SNAKE. 

4. THIS IS JUST ESCALATING, ISN'T IT?

5. I SAW THAT COMING, KITTY. I SAW THAT COMING. 

6. ... HOW did that cat even learn how to use human parts after eating them to begin with? 

Lol. I'm sorry. XD I can't really get scared during horror features that seem more like frightening "fantasy" stories to me. X'D 

... And I love kitties. So does my boyfriend. :3 We had a little girl kitty not long ago that kind of looked like that cat, just without the hands. XD Unfortunately, she ran away and hasn't come back... ._. I miss her, since she was my cat.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, fellow Dullahan, I thoroughly enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing. I will have to bookmark the video so I can post in to friends around Halloween.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool little video! Very interesting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahahaha! I thought it had a bit of (very) weird creepiness to it, but it did make me laugh out loud a couple times! Is it strange that I found the kitty, at the beginning, quite adorable???  When it first popped up, I was like, awwww!! (I'm a cat person, lol.)


----------

